# BLK FRIDAY SPECIALS - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (23/11/17)

Stock up on caffeine tonight and check out BLK Friday tab at midnight when things go live 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials

For those coming in-store tomorrow. We open at 8:00am. Free coffee & bottle of e-juice for the first 10 customers. Its gonna be a crazy day so get here early.
We also have a full weekend of events planned. Please follow this link for BLK Weekend Event list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## wikus (23/11/17)




----------



## Sir Vape (24/11/17)

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS ARE UP!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials


----------



## Evil_Toast (25/11/17)

Sir Vape said:


> BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS ARE UP!!!
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials



Yay, some great specials! Saw you guys were pumping yesterday, so good day then I take it ?


----------

